# Quittierung Lichtgitter - kurzschluss am quittiertaster und person im gefahrenbereich



## Markus (13 März 2009)

ich habe letztens mit axel (lilastern) etwas diskutiert und da sind wir auf folgendes problem gestossen, ich versuche das jetzt mal an einem beispiel zu erklären...

folgedes szenario:

ein stapelportal ist an 3 seiten eingezäunt, an der front ist ein sicherheitslichtgitter montiert.

wen ein arbeiter reingeht um zb. eine palete zu wechseln, dann unterbricht das lichtgitter. sobal er aber in dem bereich ist, ist das lichtgitter ja wieder frei.
ist soweit ja kein problem, das lichtgitter bzw. das ausgelöste sicherheitsschaltgerät muss erst von eienr stelle quittiert werden von der aus der gesammte bereich gut einsehbar ist.

aber was wenn jemand drin ist und gerade dann der quittiertaster einen kurzschluss hat?

sollte der quittiertaster deshalb auf eine negative flanke oder besser auf einen definierten impuls ausgewertet werden?

aber da der teufel ein eichhörnchen ist wird der kurzschluss eben genau dieses signal generieren...

was fällt euch dazu ein?


----------



## Homer79 (13 März 2009)

Man könnte vielleicht 2 Quittiertaster wie so ne Art 2-Handbedienung nehmen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das beide defekt sind, ist ja erstmal geringer...?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2009)

Hallo ihr beiden,
wenn es ein Portal ist darf es bestimmt auch eine Sicherheits-SPS sein.
Dort wäre es möglich den Quittiertaster Zweikanalig, mit Querschlußerkennung und ein überwachten Start zu Programmieren.

Anhang anzeigen PNOZmulti-Projekt drucken.pdf


schönen gruß


----------



## Safety (14 März 2009)

*Pre-Rest*

Hallo Markus,
der Reset sollte Überwacht sein die Wahrscheinlichkeit das der Taster genau solche ein Signal generiert ist denkbar gering!

Aber wir empfehlen in solchen Anlagen immer einen Pre-Rest Taster zusätzlich. 
Funktion:
1 Reset aussen
1 Pre-Reset innen
LV ausgelöst Werker ist in der Anlage, jetzt kann man von aussen nicht Quittieren!
Der Werker muss zuerst den Pre-Reset betätigen, jetzt läuft eine Sichere-Zeit an. Der Werker verlässt den Gefahrenbereich läuft durch den LV und kann dann den Reset-Taster betätigen die Anlage ist wieder scharf!

Safety


----------



## Safety (14 März 2009)

Hallo Reperatur,
man kann einen Reset-Taster auch durch ein Sicherheitsrelais überwachen lassen!
Angeschlossen wie ein Not-Halt-Taster, dass Relais auf Auto-Reset.

Z.B. das Universal-Relais von Jokab Safety  RT9

Safety


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> der Reset sollte Überwacht sein die Wahrscheinlichkeit das der Taster genau solche ein Signal generiert ist denkbar gering!
> 
> Aber wir empfehlen in solchen Anlagen immer einen Pre-Rest Taster zusätzlich.
> ...




...in etwa so...

Anhang anzeigen PNOZmulti-Projekt  2 drucken.pdf


gruß


----------



## Safety (14 März 2009)

*Lösung mit der Safety-PLC Pluto*

Hier eine Möglich Lösung mit unserer Safety-PLC Pluto


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 März 2009)

Ich habe eine F-CPU. In der Doku wird als Quittiertaster entweder ein Sicherer Eingang oder eine Quittierung über ein Panel mit einer bestimmten Logik vorgeschlagen. Von 2-kanalig steht da erstmal nichts aber ich denke diese Lösung ist die beste


----------



## Safety (14 März 2009)

*Portale*

Hier noch ein PDF welches gut zu dem Thema passt!


----------



## Markus (14 März 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich habe eine F-CPU. In der Doku wird als Quittiertaster entweder ein Sicherer Eingang oder eine Quittierung über ein Panel mit einer bestimmten Logik vorgeschlagen. Von 2-kanalig steht da erstmal nichts aber ich denke diese Lösung ist die beste


 

was da in der doku von siemens steht ist quatsch.
die quittierung muss nicht sicher sein, der sichere eingang würde auf den fehler genauso reagieren wenn er seine 24V+ bekommt im kurzschlussfall...

siemens verlangt in der doku zb zum wiedereingleidern von modulen oder zum quittieren einen sicheren eingang oder eben diesen F-baustein der die wertänderung eines wertes im display innerhalb einer bestimmten zeit von 6 auf 9 überwacht.
ich habe damals mit dem support telefoniert und gefragt seit wann man für die quittierung einen sicheren eingang braucht, es gab nämlich auch auf der siemens seite eine beispielapplikation wo es ohne sicheren eingang gemacht war.
die hotline bestätigte dass der eingang zum quittieren nicht sicher sein muss - wie es sonst eben auch üblich ist...

hier der beitrag ausm forum:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=23312&highlight=quittierung
in beitrag nr5 von mir das siemens beispiel mit dem standart DI


@alle
danke mal für die tipps.

also pre-reset halte ich für eine sichere sache mit der sich der mann in der anlage auch gewissermasen gegen die einzeller draussen schützen kann.

zweikanalig mit querschlusserkennung dachte ich auch schon, aber da ich keine von beiden varianten bisher gesehen habe vermutet ich einen denkfehler meinerseits und wäre erstmal nicht auf die idee gekommen es "komplizierter" zu realisieren...


----------



## Markus (14 März 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Hier noch ein PDF welches gut zu dem Thema passt!


 

erst aml danke, das problem mit vertikalachsen ist bekannt.
das portal ist aber nur ein beispiel, keine aktuelle problematik...

frage ist eben die art der quittierung.


----------



## Safety (14 März 2009)

*13849*

Hallo Markus,
hier sagt die 13849  5.2.2 eingentlich sehr genau was zutun ist!
Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion:
-darf selbst keine Bewegung oder Gefährdungssituation einleiten
-muss der Steuerung ermöglichen, ein separaten Startbefehl anzunehmen

Beides bedeutet für mich, dass durch den Reset-Taster kein Start erfolgen darf!
Hier muss nochmals ein eigener auf die Steuerung wirkender Taster vorgesehen werden z.B. Automatik Start! Dann kann auch druch einen defekten Reset-Taster keine Gefahr ausgehen!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 März 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> hier sagt die 13849 5.2.2 eingentlich sehr genau was zutun ist!
> Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion:
> -darf selbst keine Bewegung oder Gefährdungssituation einleiten
> ...


 
Da hast du natürlich völlig Recht. Das hatten wir in unserer Diskussion übersehen.


----------



## Deltal (14 März 2009)

Ja Safety hat da genau getroffen. Eine Quttierung von Lichtschranken oder Schutztüren (Not-Aus /Not-Halt etc etc.) darf die Maschine nicht starten. 

Außerdem ist es IMHO bei den (SicherheitsSPS-) Bausteinen meistens so, dass der Reset mit einer positiven Flanke abgefragt wird, nachdem die Sicherheitseinrichtung ausgelöst hat. 
Gut, wenn der Schalter kaputt geht nachdem ich in den Sicherheitsbreich gegangen bin, habe ich immernoch das Problem. Ich würde aber mal sagen die Chance ist recht gering.


----------



## istat_gb (20 März 2009)

Richtig, es muss nur die Möglichkeit geschaffen werden, die Maschine zu starten,

aber noch ein anderes Thema: einfach den inneren bereich mit zusätzlichem Lichtgitter oder Scanner als Hintertrittschutz absichern...

Das dürfte zusätzliche Sicherheit geben......


----------



## Mike369 (20 März 2009)

Man könnte doch wie bei den Rolltreppen den Standpunkt als Taster einsetzen wenn der Bediener darauf steht wird er betätigt wenn er runter geht läuft ne zeit nach der er dan reset drückt bzw. die Zeit kann man auch weg lassen aber so kann man halt sagen das er dann nur resetet werden kann z.B. 10 sekunden nach verlassen des Standpunktes


----------



## Safety (22 März 2009)

Hallo Maike und istat_gb ,
  das was Ihr da ansprecht muss sich aus der Risikoanalyse ergeben. Z.B. wenn das ganze sehr unübersichtlich ist also auch ein Pre-reset-Taster keine Abhilfe ist!  Ansonsten sind es natürlich erhebliche mehr Kosten einen Laserscanner hier einzusetzen da ja in unserem Beispiel schon ein Schutzzaun mit einer  Beweglichen Trennenden Schutzeinrichtung ( Tür) vorhanden ist!  Und damit das vorhandene Risiko soweit gemindert wurde das der geforderte PL erreicht ist. 

Laserscanner können auch nicht einen kompletten Raum absichern  wenn in der Mitte eine Maschine stehen würde also benötigt man dann schon mehrere! 
Schaltmatten werden hin und wieder auch für solche Bereiche  eingesetzt, haben aber den Nachteil das man dann bei Reparatureinsätzen nicht mit einem Gabelstapler oder ähnlich rankommt ohne das Teil wahrscheinlich zu zerstören, auch schwere spitze Teile sind der Tot für Schaltmatten. 
Lichtvorhänge quermontiert kommen für Bereichsabsicherungen auch zum Einsatz, aber auch hier ist es sehr schwer einen Raum abzusichern!
  Für mich ist es in den aller meisten Fällen ausreichend einen Pre-Rest-Taster  einzusetzen.  Auch weitere Not-Halt-Taster im Gefahrenbereich sind hier Sinnvoll. Oder auch Schlüsselsysteme sind eine Lösung um ein ungewolltes  Einschalten zu verhindern. 

   Generell sollte man schauen ob es keine C-Norm für seinen Maschinentyp gibt.
  Also es sind nicht immer die technisch aufwendigsten Maßnahmen die hier zum Erfolg führen, gesunder Menschenverstand hilft sehr oft!


----------



## jabba (22 März 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> hier sagt die 13849 5.2.2 eingentlich sehr genau was zutun ist!
> Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion:
> -darf selbst keine Bewegung oder Gefährdungssituation einleiten
> ...


 
Das kann ich nicht genau nachvollziehen. Meines erachtens fehlt hier eventuell ein Bezug zur Gültigkeit . Wenn ich bei einer BWS einen Hintertrittschutz habe, darf ich ohne weiteres durch das rücksetzen der BWS die Anlage starten. In diesem Fall darf ich sogar die BWS auf Automatische Quittierung stellen. Nur wenn ich keinen Hintertrittschutz habe, muss ich einen eigene Starttaster haben.


----------



## Safety (22 März 2009)

Hallo Jabba,
  meine antworten bezogen sich auf die Frage von Markus, einen Bereich der von einer BWS abgesichert ist in dem z.B. ein Portal läuft und sich jemand im nicht abgesicherten Bereich befinden kann!
  Nochmal die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 
_ 5.2.2 Manuelle Rückstellung_
_Zusätzlich zu den Anforderungen aus der Tabelle 8 wird folgendes angewendet._
_Nach der Einleitung eines Stoppbefehls durch eine Schutzeinrichtung muss der Stoppzustand aufrechterhalten bleiben, bis eine manuelle Rückstelleinrichtung betätigt wird und der sichere Zustand für Wiederanlauf gegeben ist._
_Die Wiederherstellung der Sicherheitsfunktion durch die Rückstellung der Schutzeinrichtung unterbricht den Stoppbefehl. Wenn durch die Risikobeurteilung angezeigt, muss diese Aufhebung des Stoppbefehls durch eine manuelle, separate und beabsichtigte Handlung (manuelle Rückstellung) betätigt werden._

_5.2.3 Start-/Wiederaufnahmefunktion_
_Zusätzlich zu den Anforderungen aus der Tabelle 8 wird folgendes angewendet._
_Ein Wiederanlauf darf nur dann automatisch erfolgen, wenn keine Gefährdungssituation bestehen kann.  Insbesondere bei einer verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtung mit Startfunktion, ISO 12100-2 5.3.2.5 trifft zu._

  Hier gibt die 12100-2 vor wie das auszusehen hat!
_5.3.2.5_
_- Maße oder Form der Maschine verhindern den Zugang von Personen oder Körperteilen….. hier gibt es noch einige weitere Punkte_
_Das gilt für Trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit Startfunktion. Bei BWS muss unteranderem auch die 999 beachtet werden!_

  Soweit die Norm! Wie man Sieht ist jeder Einzelfall auch gesondert zu betrachten! Und das ist auch die Gefahr bei solchen Aussagen hier im Forum.
*Alles was ich hier schreibe sind nur Tipps!!!!!!!!!!

Noch eine Anmerkung für den Einsatz von BWS gibt es C-Normen die zubeachten sind z.B. für Pressen
*


----------



## istat_gb (15 Juli 2009)

@Safety:



Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Maike und istat_gb ,
> das was Ihr da ansprecht muss sich aus der Risikoanalyse ergeben. Z.B. wenn das ganze sehr unübersichtlich ist also auch ein Pre-reset-Taster keine Abhilfe ist! [...]
> 
> Laserscanner können auch nicht einen kompletten Raum absichern wenn in der Mitte eine Maschine stehen würde also benötigt man dann schon mehrere!
> ...


 

Das die Mittel zum Hintertrittschutz natürlich realisierbar sein müssen habe ich einfach mal vorrausgesetzt ;-)


----------



## andersson (16 Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

sehr interessantes Thema !
Eine Frage an alle bzw. an jabba. Gibt es eine Quelle bzw Norm aus der diese Aussage resultiert ??

"Wenn ich bei einer BWS einen Hintertrittschutz habe, darf ich ohne weiteres durch das rücksetzen der BWS die Anlage starten. In diesem Fall darf ich sogar die BWS auf Automatische Quittierung stellen. Nur wenn ich keinen Hintertrittschutz habe, muss ich einen eigene Starttaster haben." 				

Danke für die Hilfe !!


----------



## Safety (16 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe damals alle Normen die einen Bezug dazu haben genannt.


----------

